# Mẹ ơi, con cần khỏe mạnh hơn là béo phì



## ngoclan (24/9/19)

Nhiều bà mẹ đã truyền tai nhau và răm rắp làm theo"những câu thần chú vỗ béo trẻ" như bỏ sung thêm canxi, yến xào… Điều này liệu có tốt?
Rơi vào cảm giác tuyệt vọng và cực kỳ và áp lực khi nuôi hoài mà trẻ vẫn còm nhem như cò, cộng thêm những lời bàn tán xì xào từ các bà, các mẹ hàng xóm. Nhiều mẹ đánh liều bổ sung thêm cho bé hàng loạt chất bổ như canxi, yến sào. Liệu hành động này có thật sự tốt?

*Sai lầm của cha mẹ và quan niệm cân nặng của bé:*

*



*
​*Trẻ thông minh thường là những đứa trẻ to bé, cân nặng đầy đủ:*
Điều này là không đúng. Các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng Anh và các nước khác trên thế giới không đánh giá sự khỏe mạnh và thông minh trẻ chỉ qua cân nặng.
Chúng tôi đánh giá trên nhiều yếu tố khác, cân nặng chỉ là 1 trong 5 chỉ tiêu đánh giá. Đánh giá cần những yếu tố khác như chiều cao, chế độ ăn của bé, hoạt động thể chất của bé và phản xạ giao tiếp của trẻ.

*Bé kém hấp thu nên mới ăn mà không mập:*
Câu hỏi này tôi nhận nhiều, đôi lúc cha mẹ không biết giải bày cùng ai khi trẻ ăn nhiều mà không mập. Trên thực tế, không chỉ có trẻ con, người lớn cũng vậy, có người ăn nhiều cũng không mập. Có người cố ăn ít nhưng vẫn mập Tại sao? Câu trả lời ở chỗ: Bạn ăn những gì? Bạn có cân bố đủ lượng dinh dưỡng cho bữa ăn từ 4 nhóm dinh dưỡng chính như chất béo (VD chất béo tốt omega-3, chất béo từ cá, hạt), chất đạm (thịt/cá/trứng/sữa), tinh bột (cơm/mì/nui/khoai tây) và rau của quả (VD cung cấp chất xơ, khoáng, Vitamin A,C,D và nhóm B).
Ăn lặt vặt không tạo ra năng lượng sử dụng, chỉ làm bạn có thói quen xấu khi ăn, đặc biệt là trẻ con. Cái nết ăn của trẻ con phải được dạy từ sớm, nó quan trọng như việc dạy con học nói.

*Cần phải dụ và ép con ăn thêm những thực phẩm bổ sung dinh dưỡng như gạo lức, yếu sào, canxi, lysine:*
Theo GS,BS Valerie, thuộc Viện Dinh dưỡng Nhi khoa Canada, bé bị ép ăn, bé sẽ bị biếng ăn không hồi phục (đến 4 tuổi),hoặc biếng ăn giai đoạn (từng cơn), bị béo phì, tâm lý và não bộ mất cân bằng. Hơn nữa, việc bổ sung các thực phẩm dinh dưỡng vỗ béo không đúng độ tuổi khi hệ tiêu hóa của bé chưa hoàn thiện dễ làm trẻ bị các rối loạn tiêu hóa và tăng gánh nạn lên thận và gan.

*Vậy quan niệm nào mới là đúng với cân nặng của trẻ?*
Đừng nhìn vào mập ốm, đừng nhìn vào số cân nặng đầu tháng và cuối tháng, nên nhìn vào quá trình tăng cân từng tuần. Tỷ lệ tăng cân từng tuần theo độ tuổi như sau:
• 0 - 3 tháng tuổi: Tăng 140 - 210gram/tuần.
• 3 - 6 tháng tuổi: Tăng 105 - 145gram/tuần.
• 6 - 12 tháng tuổi: Tăng 70 - 91gram/tuần.
*Lưu ý: *Hãy theo dõi cân nặng của bé trong 5 tuần liên tiếp. Nếu bé có số tuần đạt tỷ lệ tăng cân chuẩn nhiều hơn số tuần tăng cân không đạt tỷ lệ chuẩn, bé sẽ vẫn đang tăng trưởng bình thường.​Việc bé tăng cân không đều giữa các tuần là do bé đang điều chỉnh. Ví dụ: Bé 5 tháng tuổi, theo dõi trong 5 tuần: 3 tuần đạt 110g/tuần, 2 tuần chỉ có 80gr/tuần. Kết quả này cho thấy bé vẫn tăng trưởng bình thường.​
Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

